# can you view partial downloaded video files



## ijusth (Jan 1, 2007)

is there a program that can open partial files that haven't finished? My viewer (VLC) only shows the first 55 seconds but there seems to be a lot of data further on that might be viewable if I can scroll to it.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

If VLC or Media Player Classic can't play it, then there's not enough of the file.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f159/how-to-view-file-142053.html
No more P2P advice. Read the forum rules. Thread closed.


----------

